# OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell....CLOSED



## 2Sticks

It's here..... for you soaping pleasure.......
Oatmeal, Milk & Honey....$14.50 lb or ..........$14.00 lb in 5lb jug
Apple Berry Picnic.....$15.00 lb or........$14.50 Lb in 5lb jug
The OMH does not smell like powder, perfume or Play-Doh. It smells warm & toasty with just the slightest hint of Almond. 
The Apple Berry Picnic smells like fresh sweet apples and blackberries. I had no acceleration and it discolored to taupe in CP goat milk soap. The fragrance is holding well, I really like this one.
Both of these Fragrances have a minimum of 35lbs. So, hopefully we'll make it to that. I'd like to close these sells on Sunday 7/15 at midnight. This give everyone 1 wk to get your orders in . Remember, we must reach 35lbs before we can order either of these fragrances.
For those of you who ordered and paid for Pink Sugar. If you'd like to switch your money over to one of these fragrances, just PM or email me at [email protected] with your order and instructions. If you paid for Pink Sugar and would like a refund let me know and I'll get it taken care of right away. I have two more fragrances lined up as soon as these are ordered. You're going to like them


----------



## Dorit

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

I definitly want 5#s of OMH and will think about the Apple. Thanks, Dorit


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

5# of OMH for me.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Thank You Dorit & Stacey.

BTW, Elizabeth "eam" has smelled the Apple Berry Picnic. You an ask her about it if you just not sure


----------



## eam

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

The apple berry picnic is fabulous! I've been using MMS Enchanted Apple for a local B&B and it's a perfect match. It discolors as Tamera says but the fragrance is wonderful. Very fruity with a bit more ooomph. I'm definitely getting some; just need to decide how much! Tamera: please put me down for a pound and I'll let you know by the end of the week if I think I need more.

Also, could you put me down for a pound of OMH?

Elizabeth


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Hmmm. I need another fruity scent like I need a hole in my head. (I already have BRV and Cucumber Melon, plus an Apple Cider for fall). Lemme think about it.


----------



## eam

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

I have BRV, Cucumber Melon, Floral Honeydew, Lemon Verbena, Lemon Meringue (which I won't buy again but that's another story). But this is very different from any of those and appeals to a different audience (and outsells all of them except cuke/melon which I use for a gardeners soap). Another caveat, though, BRV is new to my line so I can't say if people will prefer that over this. I'll take this over the floral melon and lemon meringue anytime.

I REALLY like this scent.

Elizabeth


----------



## hsmomof4

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Oh, yeah, I have a lemon, too. Actually, two lemons, atm (one is with EOs only, and the other is Lemon Verbena, due to a special wholesale request). Ok, ok. I'll take 2# of the Apple Berry Picnic. It had better be awesome, Elizabeth!


----------



## eam

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

You won't be disappointed. And, besides Tamera always does a great job with the FOs she offers!
Elizabeth


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Elizabeth..... :blush

Ok Stacey 2 lb of Apple Berry Picnic for you. You're going to like it . How can you resist with such a snappy name? :rofl


----------



## Faye Farms

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

I"ll flip my Pink Sugar money over to the OMH and I'll take 5lbs. I'll also take 2 lbs of the Apple Berry.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

That will work Heather. I have applied the $2.50 left over from the OMH to your Apple Berry Picnic


----------



## Sheryl

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Please describe the Apple Berry Scent.....is it "apply" or "berry" smelling?

sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Hi Sheryl,
It's "Appley". Not tart apples, not jolly rancher fake apples, more "red delicious".


----------



## Sheryl

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Oh cool, that sounds good.

sheryl


----------



## Angelknitter12

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

I am ordering. Just give me a day to decide what amounts I need. Thank you! !


----------



## Dorit

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

In addition to the 5#s od OMH please put me down for 2#s of Apple Berry Picnic. Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Kami,
Don't forget that we can apply the money from your Pink Sugar.

Dorit,
You won't regret it


----------



## Sheryl

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Okay dear,

roll my 1 lb of pink sugar over to 1 lb of OMH, then add another 1 lb of omh.
(2 lbs total)

thanks so much

sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

:biggrin


----------



## Anita Martin

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Tamera, please roll my pink sugar money over to 1 pound each of these scents, plus one more of the OMH. Thanks!


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

You're welcome Anita, got it taken care of


----------



## Sheryl

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

okay...add a lb of appleberry to my order....hopefully this will get you a little closer.

sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Don't forget that the sell closes Sunday night at midnight


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

The pre-sell for OMH & Apple Berry Picnic were real successful. THANK YOU! I appreciate you trusting me to bring you the very best FO's possible. You're a great group and I'm glad to have this chance.

Tamera


----------



## a4patch

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

I would like to order two OMH and one of the Apple berry. You are holding my Drangons blood. Please ship them all together. 
Please bill to [email protected] (paypal)


----------



## Anita Martin

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

Hi Tamera,
Any updates on when these will be available to ship? 
Thanks so much for doing these buys!


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: OMH & Apple Berry Picnic ....Presell*

I talked to the company yesterday, my Sales Rep is out on vacation. They said it was 5-7 days out from shipping. They are making it for us now. Anita & everyone who has purchased these fragrances.....Thank You for making these sales possible with you support!


----------



## 2Sticks

It's here and getting ready to be bottled I'll start invoicing for shipping soon. Please make sure to tell me if you'd like me to Ship now or Hold till the next FO's come in


----------



## eam

Tamera - hold mine, please until the next batch comes in.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Faye Farms

How about you ship mine out. Besides the OHM and Apple Berry, I have some Dragon's Blood that needs to be sent my direction too. Thanks!


----------



## VickiLynne

Tamera,

You can ship mine too. I also have some Dragon's Blood as well.

Thanks for all you are doing!! I really appreciate it!

Vicki/NC


----------

